# The Paley's Place Cookbook



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

I've always wanted to visit the Pacific Northwest and even contemplated moving to Portland, Oregon. Now I know, if I do end up going there,

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

